# One Eheim 2260 Or Two 2217s For A 75g Or 90g?



## martini

I've been saving for either a 75g or 90g tank (haven't decided which yet--still looking at price options) for my three RBPs that are currently 3" in a 48g. I'm planning on getting a new setup in about 30-60 days. I've also been thinking about filtration options. I have a Eheim 2217 and a HOB Magnum on my 75g cichlid tank, and really like the 2217. However, I'm also intrigued by the 2260 (500 gph output).

The cheapest I can find a 2260 is $314 at Foster and Smith online. Is there anyplace cheaper? I'm also thinking of running two 2217s, which would cost about the same price. Would there be an advantage in any way by running either setup?


----------



## Plowboy

The 2260 would have more capacity than the two 2216s, but either route will be plenty of filtration.

Go with the 2260 if you only want one set of tubes in your tank. If you don't care if you have two sets of tubes in your tank get the 2216s IMO. I prefer having redundant filtration in my tanks in case one lays down and for cleaning. With a pair you can clean half your filtration at a time instead of all of it at one time. You would also have a spare filter to set up a new tank without a complete recycle.


----------



## wisco_pygo

i have read good reviews about the 2260. 500 gal/hour output and you don't have to change the media very often. i would go w/ the 2260 esp since its on sale, however i would look on ebay and petstore.com, they usually have some decent deals as well.

also though, if you want pure output and a strong central filter, check out the Fluval FX5. 925 gal/hour and it puts the 405 series to shame. here are a few i found on ebay (one is $240 w/ shipping!! =)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fluval-FX5-Canister-Filter-w-Foam-Carbon-Polish-Pads-/140416526972?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b17a2a7c

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Hagen-FLUVAL-FX5-Canister-Fish-Aquarium-Filter-/310190375353?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4838c981b9


----------



## Grosse Gurke

2260 is a beast....but I would be willing to bet the price you found does not include media. That is there you will pay. GPH is way overrated when discussing canister filters. The FX5 has twice the gph of the 2260...but the Eheim is so much more efficient they are rated for the same size tank (if I remember correctly). I would just toss on another 2217...your wallet will thank you.


----------



## wisco_pygo

yes, i believe the fx5 and 2260 are both rated for 400 gallon tanks.

i mentioned the fx5 bc i found one on ebay only $85 more than the cheapest 2217 i could find.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Grosse Gurke said:


> 2260 is a beast....but I would be willing to bet the price you found does not include media. That is there you will pay. GPH is way overrated when discussing canister filters. The FX5 has twice the gph of the 2260...but the Eheim is so much more efficient they are rated for the same size tank (if I remember correctly). I would just toss on another 2217...your wallet will thank you.


 I agree check to see if it has media as ive seen some cheap ones that don't have it and the ones that did were like 500$. If its 360$ with media, its a great price. fx5 is another option, but imo eheim classic> fx series

I personally only have a eheim 2217 and its great. Either option will be great, but the larger one will most likely hold more media, but liek said you cant clean one filter one time and the second the other.

Anybody know whats the difference between the 2260 series where one is like a filter with the gray top, but theres another version thats practically a green bucket with a eheim pump plumbed to the top.


----------



## wisco_pygo

CLUSTER ONE said:


> 2260 is a beast....but I would be willing to bet the price you found does not include media. That is there you will pay. GPH is way overrated when discussing canister filters. The FX5 has twice the gph of the 2260...but the Eheim is so much more efficient they are rated for the same size tank (if I remember correctly). I would just toss on another 2217...your wallet will thank you.


I agree check to see if it has media as ive seen some cheap ones that don't have it and the ones that did were like 500$. If its 360$ with media, its a great price. fx5 is another option, but imo eheim classic> fx series

I personally only have a eheim 2217 and its great. Either option will be great, but the larger one will most likely hold more media, but liek said you cant clean one filter one time and the second the other.

*Anybody know whats the difference between the 2260 series where one is like a filter with the gray top, but theres another version thats practically a green bucket with a eheim pump plumbed to the top*.
[/quote]

souped up 2260 series model, its called 2262.
http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item519022f3c8


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Ok thanks, I see that this one is larger too and more gph.

I love the design of the green bucket one as it look like its built for function so you don't have to pay for stuff you don't need. Same thing for the whole ehiem series.


----------



## martini

Thanks for the great input. I appreciate your time and thoughts. I think I'd go with a 2260, but it just isn't in the budget, after buying a used 95g tank and stand yesterday for $250 (a used Envision Acrylics tank). I'm going to go with a 2217 initially and add another one one about a month or two later. I like the Fx5's, but like the simplicity (i.e., no microchips) of the Eheims.

I have a few questions about refurbishing an acrylic tank, which I'll post in another thread. The tank I just bought is nice, but it needs some work (i.e., deep cleaning from a salt environment and scratch removal). I'm hoping to bring it home this afternoon. Pics later. . . .


----------



## wisco_pygo

2260 is on sale right now for $199

http://www.petstore.com/Eheim_Classic_External_Canister_Filter_Canister_Filters_for_Aquariums-Eheim-EH2213-AQFICA-vi.html


----------



## martini

wisco_pygo said:


> 2260 is on sale right now for $199
> 
> http://www.petstore.com/Eheim_Classic_External_Canister_Filter_Canister_Filters_for_Aquariums-Eheim-EH2213-AQFICA-vi.html


The 2260 for $199 is a steal. I wish I would have seen this a couple of days ago, when I ordered a 2217 from Big Al's online ($143). It is already in transit. I'm currently building my sump for my 90g, and will run the 2217 along with it (and probably toss another 2217 on later). It would have been sweet to watch the 2260 do its thing. Great price.


----------

